# D-D-D-D-Datamine!



## Bcat (Aug 30, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/9bf9u1/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_update_180/

Brewster's event looks intriguing. I wonder how this new format will work. 
Also, Tia's cookie: I NEED IT

what are your thoughts?


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 30, 2018)

I quite like Tia's cookie, only exception is the wall divider. A wallpaper instead would be great.
Glad it got the much needed inventory size increase as well.
As for lowering the spawn rates prolonging the event and the "secret Brewster items", I don't know.
I guess it's for some people.

The "grape flowers" look kinda odd. What's up with these green "flowers" as of late?


----------



## salty- (Aug 30, 2018)

Tia's cookie honestly makes me want to redowload the game, too bad my phone runs it so laggy. I really like the shirt from her cookie, I hope someone is able to remake it on acnl like they have been for the others.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2018)

Is it weird that I only want the dress from Tia’s cookie?  It looks disappointingly like Whitney’s.  I do really like the gardening event though, so I’m praying I’ll have enough free time to finish it.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm going jets over Tia's cookie set! Everything is oh so very pretty! I'm also super excited about some of the items in the flower event. Leif's flower stand is a must have too! I don't think I've ever been this excited over a revealed datamine before. 

Uhff! And now it's time to wait..


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 30, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> I quite like Tia's cookie, only exception is the wall divider. A wallpaper instead would be great.
> Glad it got the much needed inventory size increase as well.
> As for lowering the spawn rates prolonging the event and the "secret Brewster items", I don't know.
> I guess it's for some people.
> ...



Okay I thought I was the only one bothered by the green flowers. Like, flowers aren't green. Literally any color other than green would be fine lol


----------



## sigh (Aug 30, 2018)

Brewster event ? sign me up


----------



## Flare (Aug 30, 2018)

Tia's Cookie is honestly pretty disappointing, it's basically a recoloring of Whitney's Cookie and even then the Princess Set in New Leaf looks much better.

I also don't really mind the spawn/catch rates changing, this event should be much easier overall thanks to being able to trade with friends.


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 1, 2018)

Feel like i'm the only one not obsessing over Tia's cookie, oops!  Nothing wrong with it honestly, just not something I would personally use I suppose!

I wasn't a fan of the Brewster stuff when I first saw it, but now that the event has started I don't mind it all that much. Going to wait until I get them all before trying to incorporate them, but I like what i've got so far!

Also, surprised more people haven't mentioned the possible Splatoon Fishing Tourney o.o I'm usually not a fan of Fishing Tourney's, since they always seem pretty underwhelming and don't look like a lot of thought went into them in my eyes ("lets find 3 fish that aren't already in the game and throw in a rejected fortune cookie for the prizes!") but this one seems a bit more thought out and might be a bit more interesting! The gameplay in Fishing Tourney's is probably still going to be quite bland, but at least having some enjoyable prizes might help (sorry if you're a fan of the fishing tourney events, just my personal opinion!) Also hope that Chip won't shout in my face every time about the Golden Rod, I said no!!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 1, 2018)

*Alex10*
It's likely because the event was only confirmed, there aren't really any existing items to see or discuss.


----------



## ESkill (Sep 1, 2018)

Tia's cookie looks like the new and improved princess series. So far I'm having really good luck with the gardening event. And I can't wait to get Leifs flower stand!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 12, 2018)

*Reddit Datamine (1.8.0c Update)*

*Clam Blitz Scavenger Hunt (Gyroidite-styled)*- Sep 13 - Sep 25
Goals- Sep 13 - Sep 25
Clams from Animals in Campsite talks- Sep 13 - Sep 25
Clams in Quarry- Sep 13 - Sep 25

*Splatoon 2 Fortune Cookie LT Packs*- Sep 13 - Oct 11
These contain LT + Fortune Cookies
Each pack can be purchased 3 times
1 Cookie & 350 LT in Small Pack (Roughly $13 USD)
2 Cookies & 850 LT in Large Pack (Roughly $29 USD)

*Gifts for All* - Squid Girl Helmet (Purple)- Sep 13

*Gifts for All* - Squid Shirt- Sep 18

*Fishing Tourney #6 (Splatoon 2)*- Sep 19 - Sep 27
Goals- Sep 19 - Sep 26
Rod Rental- Sep 19 - Sep 26
Trophy redeeming time Sep 26 - Sep 27

*Crystal Collection Re-Issue (Stamp Cards)*- Sep 21 - Oct 22

*Gifts for All* - Squid Parka- Sep 23

*Host the Most Wave #18*- Sep 25 - Oct 01
The priority for these animals is this long as well

*There will be an upcoming witch fortune cookie, Jack NPC, and Halloween gardening event.*

*SOURCE** (Click for more info and images!)* kersplat


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> Clam Blitz Scavenger Hunt	- (Sep 13 - Sep 25)
> Splatoon 2 Fortune Cookie	- (Sep 13 - Oct 11)
> Gifts for All 1 - (Sep 13)
> Gifts for All 2 - (Sep 18)
> ...


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 12, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl *
I've since updated it now! Posted too soon. Halloween stuff??? Man I wish my phone worked...


----------



## Greninja (Sep 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Reddit Datamine (1.8.0c Update)*
> 
> *Clam Blitz Scavenger Hunt (Gyroidite-styled)*- Sep 13 - Sep 25
> Goals- Sep 13 - Sep 25
> ...



My poor leaf tickets...


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Sep 13, 2018)

>Splatoon content is locked behind fortune cookies


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 13, 2018)

*Pun of Nentown*
View attachment 220356


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 13, 2018)

Finally something I don't quite 100% care for.

.. but I'm still going to end up participating for some reason.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Finally something I don't quite 100% care for.
> 
> .. but I'm still going to end up participating for some reason.



Same.  Gotta get those free leaf tickets!


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

Halloween is coming you say... 

NO!

I am free. I must remain that way


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2018)

Bcat said:


> Halloween is coming you say...
> 
> NO!
> 
> I am free. I must remain that way



Mwahahaha.  You will not be able to resist the spooky vibes and will have to come back!


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 27, 2018)

*Reddit Datamine (1.8.1 Update)*

*New Feature Improvements*

*New Banners*; https://imgur.com/a/77qfBTb
New banners for the upcoming events and notices have been added

*New Fortune Cookie - Muffy's Creepy Cookie*; https://imgur.com/a/QdW9PDS
As per usual, 50 LT cookies and 250 LT boxes
Mirror is the 5-star item, and these are the textures for the reflections that may appear https://imgur.com/a/VErPzr6

*New Garden Event - Jack's Halloween Hunt*; https://imgur.com/a/GVasPC5
New garden event hosted by Jack
There are hard tasks once again for this garden event

*New Special NPC Furniture - Jack's Puppet Theater*; https://imgur.com/a/FFrACJF
Jack is our latest NPC to join the crew as a special NPC purchasable via LT

*New Terrain*; https://imgur.com/a/0CSpzZp
New Terrain is spotted, Halloween themed
Fence, Deck, and possibly both foreground + background

*Clothing Crafting Returns*; https://imgur.com/a/3pXx4LS
Clothing that was supposed to be made craftable from an old update and then delayed now has a new date and will be returning soon!
These clothing were made available in Update 1.8.0a and then delayed indefinitely in Update 1.8.0b

*Catchphrase Change*;
Lily and Ribbot have swapped back their catchphrases to match what it was in the Gamecube Animal Crossing
In GCN AC Lily said Toady, and Ribbot said zzrrbbitt
In WW/CF/NL both of them swapped catchphrases, with Lily saying zzrrbbitt, and Ribbot saying Toady
Both have now swapped back to use the catchphrase they used in the first game

*Event Dates*

*Jack's Halloween Hunt*- Sept 28 - Oct 9
Part 1- Sept 28 - Oct 2
Part 2- Oct 2 - Oct 9

*Muffy's Creepy Cookie*- Oct 1 - Dec 31

*Jack's Puppet Theater*- Oct 9 - Dec 8

*New Craftable Clothing*- Oct 10

HalloweenHalloweenHalloween, ahhh


----------



## neoratz (Sep 27, 2018)

omg i can’t wait for all the halloween stuff!!!!! i have a feeling i’m gonna blow all my leaf tickets trying to get muffy’s mirror thing :’(


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2018)

Damn...this is what I hate about the fortune cookies.  I am in love with that witch outfit but I'm probably gonna end up with a bunch of furniture I'll never use.  I'm not a huge fan of Halloween anymore because I feel like I'm too old for it, but I'm gonna try to get all the gardening event stuff anyway. XD

Edit:  ALSO THAT MIRROR IS KINDA TERRIFYING WTF


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 27, 2018)

*ThatOneMarshalFangirl*
Yeah, it's certainly not for everyone if they're not interested it in, such as the Splatoon stuff.
Nothing wrong with liking it if you're older though, I'll never get tired of it!
Could always give them to Gulliver too for some good treats.

I love that the mirror is actually spooky.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> I love that the mirror is actually spooky.



Lmao I didn't realize it was possible to be legitimately creeped out by something in Animal Crossing.  It's all cutesy and nice and then suddenly out of nowhere: *Here's the mirror full of demons you ordered (@u@)*


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2018)

Aww the mirror is cuuuute!
I don't like Halloween but I'll take part anyway. Some of the crafting clothes are quite cute too!


----------



## lycaena (Sep 27, 2018)

This is actually one of my favorite sets so far. I might be biased since I love Halloween but the items have such a cute combinations of colours and everything seems to fit so well together, I'm really going to go all out for that gardening event...but that mirror seems very interesting as well...I guess it's goodbye to all of my saved up leaf tickets...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Sep 27, 2018)

I’m glad I saved a few leaf tickets. I love Muffy which is so weird because I hated the sheep in my Wii days. The mirror really is cool. I like the new craftable clothes and the Muffy dress would be a cool addition.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 27, 2018)

Yessss, finally something I want to spend leaf tickets on, good thing I saved up a billion of them. ;u;


----------



## Ashariel (Sep 27, 2018)

Mabey someone should start a new thread 4 this I think this is the 3rd datamine in this topic..


----------



## Neechan (Sep 27, 2018)

Such a strange swap to Lily and Ribbot's catchphrases, why would they change it back to AC: GC format, were people complaining? (i mean, I found it weird that ribbot says toady and lilly zzrrbbitt in NL, isn't one of them a robot?...)


----------



## watercolorwish (Sep 28, 2018)

the halloween items look cute but i cant help but feel unsatisfied because we don't get any new hats or even returning halloween masks


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 28, 2018)

*Neechan*
A pretty random change, I suppose it does fit more though with their character.
They've removed the clock tower from the one banner image now, as you'd technically not have it yet at that stage they had the mausoleum. So who knows, maybe people were complaining.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*poyonomatopoeia* 
There's a full outfit coming up in the Muffy cookie, one dress for the gardening event though which is somewhat meh.
Why there isn't more masculine cloths is what I'm really wondering.
They seem to have been putting in primarily new things.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 29, 2018)

Those lollipoppies look delicious.


----------



## Greninja (Sep 29, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *Neechan*
> A pretty random change, I suppose it does fit more though with their character.
> They've removed the clock tower from the one banner image now, as you'd technically not have it yet at that stage they had the mausoleum. So who knows, maybe people were complaining.
> 
> ...



I know Im very disappointed in the lack of any male clothing and also this would be the perfect time to add the mummy costume from NL and villagers such as lucky and Ankha


----------



## WeiMoote (Sep 29, 2018)

A possessed Rosie? That... escalated quickly. ^^;


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 29, 2018)

*Greninja*
It's certainly unfortunate. I get from a business perspective it's smart as mostly females play this.
If anything though, most of the masculine cloths in the game may work as unisex.

Also, there's a fair bit of October left once all the Halloween stuff is done.
Maybe they'll be able to fit in another crafting set in relating to it?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like we are getting more Halloween stuff, praise em.
Not exactly enthralled over Goldie's cookie, only the tree and book stack I really like.
I wonder if there's more to the terrain of if it's just a deck?
The crossover stuff is what it is.

I'm referring to the recent Reddit datamine.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2018)

Too late, I already did it.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 11, 2018)

*Paperboy012305 *
I don't care about being the first one to post it, I care about discussing it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for posting the new Datamine Snow. This has kind of become the go to thread for Datamine discussion, so it's the place I tend to look for new info, plus it's nice to have fewer threads with ongoing discussions rather than a lot of one off threads that die after a few days, but that's just my opinion. Anyhoo, there is a lot to digest with this datamine. 

First, I gotta say I love when Nintendo does little tweaks that make the game a nicer experience. The sky mode is great for taking pictures of camp layouts. I was never fully satisfied with the methods we had available to document that. I do wish we were able to turn around and pose though with the looking at the sky pose as an option. I'm quite happy our bugs/fish/fruit are sorted now, though if I'm being super picky, I wish we were able to toggle though which ones were at the top. On the other hand, the menu isn't terribly long, and adding a toggle could just be code that would bulk up the game for no reason. Now lets talk about the character stamps. Two words...THANK YOU! It was such a pain keeping track of which villager requests were fully completed, and now I can see it at a glance. I like to catalog as much as I can, so this makes the process MUCH easier. It might be my favorite thing that we currently have access to. 

The rest of the datamine feels pretty standard...new villagers, new furniture, new clothes. Always nice to see, but it seems like every time I get close to getting all of my villagers to 20, more are added. I guess it does keep giving me things to work toward. I tend to craft any new furniture we get within a few days, but I honestly don't know if I've used many of the new regular items from the last few months because I tend to decorate with event items when I get them. I also worry about maxing my inventory because I tend to hold on to cookie dupes. I really wish they would let us trade with one another. I would open a store on here in a heartbeat, but I digress. 

The fishing tournament looks cute, but I'm honestly kinda burned out on those events. I honestly miss the old style events, but I feel like those have been replaced by scavenger hunts. The most interesting thing in the datamine is the possible anniversary stuff. Do you guys think it implies that they will be gifting us items we may have missed? The first picture has a rare cookie item surrounded by less rare items. What does that mean?


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 12, 2018)

*MopyDream44 *
I haven't thought of the anniversary stuff that way, that could be great!
Maybe they'll give one from each category? (bell cookie, Leif ticket cookie, villager craftable, etc)
Hopefully it's not random what you get if that's the case.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *MopyDream44 *
> I haven't thought of the anniversary stuff that way, that could be great!
> Maybe they'll give one from each category? (bell cookie, Leif ticket cookie, villager craftable, etc)
> Hopefully it's not random what you get if that's the case.



Oh geez, if they are giving out items, I do hope it's not random. So much salt would happen. Part of me wonders if that first image is to throw us off? I mean the items in that picture are just so random. The candle sculpture thing(?) is pretty neat too. Maybe the image implies that they will have a LT sale, so people can try to collect items they've missed? That doesn't really explain the kiddie chair though. That image is sort of driving me bonkers lol.


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 15, 2018)

So, a bit more was found in explanation of the anniversary event. (Pocket Camp Gamepedia.)

The datamine from the v1.9.0 update found 3 images and some textstrings that hint there will be a new type of seasonal event coming. The following is speculation on the items based on these textstrings:

- Isabelle will receive a new outfit
- 1st Anniversary Fishing, involving Football Fish, Horse Mackerel, Olive Flounder, and Tuna.
- 1st Anniversary cake
- Gardening event with 3 new potted flowers.
- Potential return of Rover, with items: counter, kettle, chair, stool, stove, table, and rug.
- Miscellaneous items: table, hat, and drink
- The following images are believed to be cutscenes from the 1st Anniversary event: 
Image 1, Image 2, Image 3

Hope this is helpful, *MopyDream44*!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Oct 16, 2018)

I find those images even more confusing as cut scenes, apart from the number one candle pile. I've long suspected that the events we've gotten will repeat, and it seems like that may be on the horizon with the return of rover. We are getting close to the one year mark, so I am interested to see how this all plays out.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm excited to see events repeating because I wasn't around for the majority of them. I think it seems about right for about a year of new content for the game and then repeating for the lifespan of the game after that - it is only a mobile title after all. Maybe it will be possible to complete the catalogue in the end after all. However I still imagine we'll get little bits of new content here and then. Looking forward to the Rover stuff. It'll be a shame though for people who already have all of it.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Oct 17, 2018)

smonikkims said:


> I'm excited to see events repeating because I wasn't around for the majority of them. I think it seems about right for about a year of new content for the game and then repeating for the lifespan of the game after that - it is only a mobile title after all. Maybe it will be possible to complete the catalog in the end after all. However I still imagine we'll get little bits of new content here and then. Looking forward to the Rover stuff. It'll be a shame though for people who already have all of it.



I have most of the event items (the non LT ones) but honestly I would welcome the events repeating. I think it will be great for players like you who didn't start when everyone else did to catch up on getting those items. Also, we've been getting bombarded with new events for quite a while. I still have non event goals that I'm working on, and I would welcome the change of pace. It would be nice if they added some new furniture to the events for the older players as an alternate choice during the events, but the problem with that is newer players still being able to collect all the items, as they would have to work harder to get everything. 

I think you're right about still getting new content if the events do repeat. The first few months of PC were very sparse as far as events went probably because they didn't want to overwhelm new players. There was a lot to get done when the game first came out. Most of us were just focusing on getting enough resources to craft the basic furniture. I think we will see new events launched alongside the older ones (if they do in fact repeat). 

Also, I've been wondering if we will get an AC Nintendo Direct sooner than we think. This month would be a great time because we are approaching the one year anniversary, so I would love to hear what will happen in Pocket Camp and how it will integrate with AC 2019. I also just want to get more info about AC 2019. I'm not expecting it because we had to wait so long just to get confirmation that there is going to be another AC game, but it will feel like a missed opportunity if it doesn't happen.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 17, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Also, I've been wondering if we will get an AC Nintendo Direct sooner than we think. This month would be a great time because we are approaching the one year anniversary, so I would love to hear what will happen in Pocket Camp and how it will integrate with AC 2019. I also just want to get more info about AC 2019. I'm not expecting it because we had to wait so long just to get confirmation that there is going to be another AC game, but it will feel like a missed opportunity if it doesn't happen.



I absolutely want to find out about the integration with AC 2019 sooner rather than later, simply because it'll give playing PC more purpose for me. I'm actively trying to fill out my catalogue of non-event items because I am semi-predicting that you will be able to transfer those catalogue items to the catalogue in AC 2019 before you start the game, and it'd be nice to have that head start. But I would like for this or any other integration to be confirmed quickly so that we can all work on getting what we really want for AC 2019 in PC early. It'll feel like preparing to move on from the campsite to the new town  But of course I feel like if that were confirmed really early then it might encourage people to just use PC as a 2019 farming tool and then abandon it when the game actually comes out, which I guess is not the goal (but is definitely the reality for me and I'm sure others xD)


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 28, 2018)

A preview image for what's to come!

It generally translates to "Oh, flowers and ribbons...? Some kind of celebration".
Seems like it's part of the anniversary event.


----------



## shunishu (Oct 29, 2018)

*opens pockets for all the free login leaf tickets november 1st to 15th*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2018)

150 leaf tickets, now that’s a good login prize.


----------

